# omg



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

greetings all !!! newbie with a gaggia titanium plus which has sadly ceased to be just prior to christmas, ive had it repaired twice in the past and thought this time i will let it go for spares or repair and treat myself, was thinking a delongi bean to cup then stumbled on this forum and am now confused !!!! am situated on suffolk norfolk border (silly suffolk side lol)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I hope you enjoyed our new FunCaptcha









What's your budget?

Do you have a grinder to use with whatever machine you go for?

Once you hit 5 posts feel free to advertise the machine as someone may buy it for a project or for parts


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

budget all in hmmmmm might go up to £1000, delonghi i was looking at is around £750 and i have a friend whos doing me a "latte for labour" deal lol, i do have a very small coffee grinder you only grind a handful at a time its just a cheapy thing


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

£1000! I'm sure you will get a lot of lovely suggestions..


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a Cherub for £750, Ariete or Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £850 or a Brewtus for £1050

Andy


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks andy, love your website !!! i have alot of thinking to do pity your so far away !!! i was kinda set on an auto bean to cup but now......... i need to ask alot of questions lol !!!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Avoid auto bean to cup. Go for separate machine & grinder. A good place to start is the Eureka Mignon Mk2 Grinder £279.95 & Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £850. The Grinder is absolutely critical in achieving excellent coffee, so do not skimp on the grinder. This grinder is available from http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-red.html The Expobar is an excellent solid machine at a good price from Andy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want the convenience of coffee at the push of a button then a bean2cup is the right way to go , especially if you are not the only one using it ( significant other etc ) .Compromise is the cup the make and they can be finicky if not kept clean regularly ....milk on them isnt as good as that you can make yourself with a decent machine.

Separate grinder and machine will make a better quality cup , IF the users are prepared to put some time and effort in learning to grind tamp and dose...but there is a learning curve to using it , and it isnt for everyone one ( yourself or signifincant other )

Are yuu prepared to weigh out a dose , learn to tamp , steam milk and time extractions ( it is worth it , but again it isnt for everyone )

If you are going to change your mind and get a separate machine and grinder , then do so with open eyes and make sure the other people in the house are happy to learn to use it ...its not always a case of buying the machine plugging it in and making great coffee form day one .....

A compromise may be if you can stretch your budget something like the Sage Oracle Machine ...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep an open mind before deciding what to purchase , do your homework and do plenty of reading first. You have a lot to consider. have you considered brewing coffee , an Aeropress is only £25 and can produce amazing results. Obviously you want some good freshly ground coffee to achieve this , but that's a whole other topic . Welcome to the forum even if you do come from silly Suffolk .


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

bugger i am going to have to do some research and make some choices, i do like the easy option of pressing a button but i do so love good coffee at the risk of a barrage of answers "is using a traditional set up as described above remarkably better than a bean to cup?" i must admit in the last few months of the gaggia the coffee was akin to brown water but then it had made 4700 ish cups in its life !!


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Howdy ... I'm from Suffolk too. There's a few of us on here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

eyesblue said:


> bugger i am going to have to do some research and make some choices, i do like the easy option of pressing a button but i do so love good coffee at the risk of a barrage of answers "is using a traditional set up as described above remarkably better than a bean to cup?" i must admit in the last few months of the gaggia the coffee was akin to brown water but then it had made 4700 ish cups in its life !!


do some reading

watch some youtube clips

ask questions ...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

eyesblue said:


> "is using a traditional set up as described above remarkably better than a bean to cup?"


Simple answer yes , and by a long way !!! you are more in control of the variables


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Simple answer yes , and by a long way !!! you are more in control of the variables


But there are a lot of variables to control


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've just bought a bean to cup machine and love it, I'd really like a separate set up but at the moment I don't have the space, maybe in a few years time when I move house, or maybe I can persuade her...


----------

